# Horse trailer places that take PayPal?



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

neeks said:


> Does anyone know of any trailer dealers or individuals that sell trailers that will accept PayPal? I just want a cheap 2 horse bumper pull and I want to use my BillMeLater account for 6 months no interest on it.
> 
> Thanks


They wont take it. Paypal will not doing business with something like that. They only take Visa or debit cards.


----------



## neeks (Apr 6, 2013)

Do you by any chance know of one of the dealers that takes credit cards? I can't find that either, only financing through them or their banks.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The dealer I bought my trailer through accepts credit cards, but charges a fee (2% IIRC) to do so on large purchases like trailers (no fee on small purchases like accessories). Even if they don't accept credit cards they should accept the "convenience checks" from the credit card company- though the credit card company may or may not charge an extra fee for using those.


----------

